# Linde HW 18 torch



## Nutfarmer (Jan 16, 2022)

It is an older torch and I have lost the spare nozzles and collets. After spending a couple of hours on the internet, I am still not sure what will fit this torch. I see lots of listings for WP 18 torch parts ,but not for HW 18.  Is 18 the size number? Will parts listed for WP 18 fit a HW torch. Have asked a couple of venders . No reply yet. Thanks for any help. My search on the internet has me more confused than before. Also does anyone have a favorite supplier?


----------



## benmychree (Jan 16, 2022)

Don't worry, I'm sure those spare parts are in a safe place ---


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jan 16, 2022)

I will find them just when the new one come.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 16, 2022)

Nutfarmer said:


> I will find them just when the new one come.


That is the way it works!


----------

